# Screening Results



## vickyonform (Aug 21, 2011)

I just had a phone call from my clinic today with the results to my screening test and I don't really understand?!

I am looking to share my eggs. My AMH was tested and came back at 71? Is this good or bad? 

Also just found out I am a carrier for Cystic Fybrosis so now my partner has to have a test to ensure he is not a carrier and also the partner of the person I donate to will have to be tested to ensure they are not a carrier either. 

Just seems like everything I do I hit a brick wall which slows things down even more! So frustrating!


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya Vicky, 

My AMH was 78.4, so both of ours is very high which means we are at risk of producing a lot of follies & developing ohss, so they should keep a closer eye on you and also start you on a very low dose of stimms and take it from there. I'm starting stimms today, not sure the dose yet but should be either 75iu or 115iu.

Best of luck to you, it is a lot of waiting around...much much longer than straight forward ivf but it'll all be worth it in the end and once you start treatment the wait is a distant memory. xx


----------

